# Cleaning inside projector



## PC509 (Nov 15, 2012)

Has anyone taken their projector apart and cleaned the internal lenses? I have some splotches on my image, and I can look into the lens and see some dust on the internal lenses. I'd like to take it apart and clean it, but I don't want to get in over my head. I thought those were sealed so dust couldn't get inside, but I was wrong (maybe?). Does anyone know of a write-up of the process?

It's a Panasonic PA-3000U. Great image quality, otherwise. Just want to clean it inside and outside.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Those dust blobs can definitely be frustrating. I would call Panasonic and see if they have a suggestion... and if you do take it apart, be careful.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

Dust in the lens isn't going to give you too much of a problem. It's dust on or near the optical block, close to the LCD that will contribute to these out-of-focus blobs you refer to.

Yes, you can disassemble the projector so as to allow dust removal, but it isn't for the weak at heart. I have a couple of AE2000 projectors, and have done this procedure several times, but I hold my breath each time since it's a little like brain surgery on your projector.

Here's a link to the cleaning procedure for an AE2000 (post #3), which is probably similar to that required for your projector. Do the cleaning procedure at you own risk. Let us know how you come out.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-theater-projectors/38227-dust-lens.html


----------



## PC509 (Nov 15, 2012)

Cool. Thanks for the link. That sounds pretty intimidating. Last thing I want to do is make it worse... I might think on that for a while before attempting it. But, it does sound exactly like the same problem (further down the light path than I thought). 

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

PC509 said:


> Cool. Thanks for the link. That sounds pretty intimidating. Last thing I want to do is make it worse... I might think on that for a while before attempting it. But, it does sound exactly like the same problem (further down the light path than I thought).
> 
> Thanks for the feedback!


It could be intimidating. My background is electronics so it wasn't too bad for me. I think if you take your time, are careful with the connectors, and make sure to use clean compressed air, most people who aren't too technically disadvantaged can do the job. Read through the procedure and lift the lid. Then see what you feel like. Panasonic will do the job for you but it will cost.


----------



## PC509 (Nov 15, 2012)

I can do it with other electronics. I've replaced parts in gaming machines, resoldered caps on video cards & an LCD TV, things like that. But, the machine was broken already. If I messed up, it was going in the trash anyway, so I wouldn't be out much.  I'm just a computer guy that does the other stuff as a hobby... 

I might give it a try. Just a lot to lose, I guess! Also, a lot to gain....


----------



## Starmaster (Jun 3, 2012)

Also when you have the PJ apart check the color wheel if it is a DLP projector as my first projector i purchased used had these splotches and it was mostly on the color wheel, make sure to check both sides of the color wheel, cleaned that up and the lenses and dmd chip and it was good as new again, now if this is a lcd PJ than disregard the color wheel and dmd chip, but clean lenses and lcd panel. :sweat:


----------



## tomsonbilly81 (12 mo ago)

Thanks for the helpful tips about cleaning the projector! But now I have another problem, my dryer broke down. Does anyone know how to fix it and make it work longer?


----------



## JimGart (12 mo ago)

I had a similar problem in my laundry room. Some drying machines are out of order. I thought for a long time what was wrong with them until I found this site https://dryerventcleaningtodаy.ca/commercial/ there I found out about what happened to them and was able to easily order ventilation cleaning in my dryers from them! I recommend you to do the same!


----------

